# N.O.A.A. 4/17 Mosquito 100%~ $6,000 1st!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Here we go....!!!

Starting the season with tradition and the first good cold front of the last month...the Northern Open Anglers Assocication will make it's first stop at Mosquito Lake this Saturday.

Start time for boat #1 of 60 will be 7:00AM, first flight due back at 3:30pm.

"A fish in every bush" has been the reports, pretty sick stuff if you aren't used to fishing Moggie or LaDO 

The field is filled- $6,000 to first...100% to the other 11 checks!

Win in a Ranger Cup rig add $1000...double to $12k in a qualifying Stratos!!! Either boat purchased from Vic's and add another $500!!! 

$12,500 potential win for grassrooted fishn' on 60 paid teams!!!

Stop out for the weigh-in and see who makes their knees shake with joy 

nip
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Quiet Nip, you are giving away my pattern of fishing every bush.

Mosquito has been incredibly hot. I've had some of my best bass days ever there in the last week. It just figures that this cold front is moving in tonight. Should make for an interesting day. It's just not a NOAA Mosquito tournament without winds 20+ mph.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Boy do I wish I were fishin!
Good luck everybody and stay safe if it starts blowin!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Have fun out there, nice cold morning with lots of wind. It always seems to happen on the weekend doesn't it. Good luck fellas.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I heard they're only in the bushes on the east bank...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

stacked on the bushes right on the face of the dam.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

First details are posted- hard stats- photo gallery

www.dobass.com

- web page to follow this week.

SLUGFEST IN THE SNOW!!!!!

Congrats to OGF's Ranger467 (I think is name) Mark Franko & Dave Williams for a $2040 15+LB big sacked second place!

OGF found third as well with AlumKing and "the other Jamie" ( forget OGF name!) for their fat 14+ bag and $1140!!!

17 teams managed over 12lbs. during blizzard like moments!

I'm beat weighin' 58 limits!!!

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Nip!!! Another smooth ran event. Glad we had a some West side fish with that howling NorthWest wind Not many tournaments go as planned as this one did for us. CONGRATS to all !!!

Mark


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Glad to hear they were caught. I wasn't so lucky myself. Caught all kind of bass, but all kind of dinks! For the record nip, you run a great tournament. Good work.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It's all very fragile fellas, thanks for the positive vibes ... 

FULL DETAILED web results are now posted- links to all the days pics and complete stats included... how about a near 3lb average PER fish in top checks...OUCH!

http://www.dobass.com/10NOAA/MOSQ1/41710.html

Congrats again to all who braved the elements- fought "the enemy"...and WON against the basses.

nip


----------

